# New Hymer breaking



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Anyone need bits for their new Hymer? 8O http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYMER-B564-2-...17058479QQcategoryZ108846QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

saw this yesterday, dont think it is for bits. (wheel Nut).


----------

